# Generator and Interlock Kit (and wiring question)



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

Good Morning. Hoping to get confirmation on a situation....

I have a portable generator I use to power the house during power outages. I installed a plug outside and wired a circuit into the fuse box. What I do now is I turn off the main, and turn on the generator breaker, to ensure power does not flow into the lines.

Before you start blasting me, I know this is not safe or up to code, and I want to fix that, hence my post...

From my reading, an interlock kit is an affordable and approved method. However, interlock kits require the generator breaker to be in the upper left socket. http://natramelec.com/genswitch/ch/ch1/ch1.htm

The problem is that my range breaker is in that space and the wires are not long enough to move it down... My question is, can i use a wirenut in the breaker box to extend the wires so I can move the range breaker to a lower position, allowing my generator breaker to move to the upper left socket.

I know a transfer switch would also work, but my understanding is that they are very expensive. Also, I live in Alabama. Thank you.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

*Generator*

I installed a 200 amp DPDT switch next to the generator building (keep gen away from the house) to transfer the power from grid to generator. I bought the switch at Harbor Freight with a 20% off coupon (less than $300). The generator is a 6.5KW diesel and the PV modules on the roof charge the starting battery. Hurry!! Time is short, prep now! Get rid of your cable TV and buy a xfer switch.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

vickersja said:


> Good Morning. Hoping to get confirmation on a situation....
> 
> I have a portable generator I use to power the house during power outages. I installed a plug outside and wired a circuit into the fuse box. What I do now is I turn off the main, and turn on the generator breaker, to ensure power does not flow into the lines.
> 
> ...


Your range wires are supposed to be 50 amp conductors. That would have to be a hell of a large wirenut. Its doable, but i would suggest getting some appropriate sized Polaris lugs to do the job. Better quality. The interlock kit is still the best option, though.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

How hard would it be to run longer wire?

More info in this thread, if you haven't perused it yet:
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/generator-house-hookup-253/


----------



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

seanallen said:


> Your range wires are supposed to be 50 amp conductors. That would have to be a hell of a large wirenut. Its doable, but i would suggest getting some appropriate sized Polaris lugs to do the job. Better quality. The interlock kit is still the best option, though.


Thanks. Didnt know about those. Seem like a much better option.


----------



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone for their replies so far. Im also reaching out to several companies that make the interlock kits to see if they can make me a custom one so I can leave the generator fuse in place. Ill let you know if that works. Also reached out to the county building inspection departmnet via email to see if an interlock kit is ok by them.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

That is a sweet install! 

As for the OP I am not sure it is code but I have seen it done in a boat load of panels.


----------



## vickers (Jan 16, 2013)

zimmy said:


> I installed a 200 amp DPDT switch next to the generator building (keep gen away from the house) to transfer the power from grid to generator. I bought the switch at Harbor Freight with a 20% off coupon (less than $300). The generator is a 6.5KW diesel and the PV modules on the roof charge the starting battery. Hurry!! Time is short, prep now! Get rid of your cable TV and buy a xfer switch.


this is awesome


----------

